
Understanding ANOVA the APL way (1993) [pdf] - sndean
http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/170000/166234/p295-thomson.pdf
======
husamia
link is broken

~~~
sndean
Sorry. It was working earlier... I can't seem to find a working link.

